# Miraflores de las americas



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

la imagen del marryote y el mororo es impresionante


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

buenasas tus fotos!!


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

simplemente buenas fotos....lima parece ok.

siga amigo poniendo calidad en estos threads.

felicitaciones.


----------

